
OSM-ready data sets, thanks to Esri, Map With AI partnership - moneil971
https://tech.fb.com/osm-ready-data-sets/
======
rmc
Regardless of what Facebook or ESRI says, in order to import data into OSM,
you must follow the Import Guidelines (
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Import/Guidelines](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Import/Guidelines)
). Which includes wider OSM community consultation. If you ignore these rules,
your data is likely to be deleted.

